
Report Claims Eight New Spectre-Class Vulnerabilities Impact Intel and ARM CPUs - 6581
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/spectre-ng-vulnerabilities-intel-arm-amd,37002.html
======
DrScump
Is there no instruction that just shuts _off_ speculative execution altogether
until they can properly bound it?

